# New ones of my 'little' girl



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe very nice picture


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

And some more


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks CW 

Most of these are for her advertisement. Some people seem to think that big horses are devils, when she couldn't care less if you ran around with a marching band! Hence the dog, and child pictures 

I mean.. everyone knows ponies are devils haha!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Your selling her? Oh my word! She is very cute a always 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Your selling her? Oh my word! She is very cute a always
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been trying for the past couple of months lol! 
People think because she's big, she's going to be a handful.. wrongo, she's a munchkin lol!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

man i so wish i could buy her. *swoon*


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

crimsonsky said:


> man i so wish i could buy her. *swoon*



Awh sometimes wish shipping was wayyy cheaper!! She's a doll though... who ever buys her will be lucky to have such a sane level headed mare :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She isn't actually that butt high, I took the picture on a slant haha!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

she looks hugeee  how big is she? i want her shes so beautiful.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She is 18.1hh ;D

And thats my 5ft2 mum, who also rides her occassionaly in w/t lol!

She is a beaut.. but she's in Germany lol you'll have to ship her ;D


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

How tall is she?
She's amazing <3


----------



## horsemadgirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my god 18?! She's huge! You sooooooooooo lucky! <3


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I wasn't lucky the time I fell off and landed on my back ;D

I did buy her myself though, all my hard earnt cash in to my giraffe horse haha!

I can't mount without a block either!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i can't mount my 17hh TB without a block so even trying to imagine someone getting on your mare without a block is just ridiculous. hahaha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I did this one time.. and thought I dislocated my hip o.0 
WASNT a good feeling lol!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I did this one time.. and thought I dislocated my hip o.0
> WASNT a good feeling lol!


you are way more flexible than i could ever imagine to be.


----------



## sjwrightauthor (Feb 5, 2012)

She's a beautiful giant!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Aww Duffy! I just want to hug that big girl


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's sooooo cute! LoL. And BIG! Holy crap. What breed is she?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She's just lovely! I would kill for a ride on her....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! I'd love to ride a horse her size, most of the horses i've ridden has been between 14.3 up to 15.3 maybe 16 hands.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer big horses, 16.1-17.2h is normally my limit, but she's great! We look down on everyone muahahaha and ignorant people who used to cut me up on my old horse in the school stay well away now!!

Its funny.. I just added some of those cutsey pics to her advertisement and now people are interested!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

They're great pictures! She's beautiful.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks CE


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

she is beautiful 
I prefer larger horses to ponies


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

She looks great and HUGE!!!! But I was expecting that heheh.....great pics!!


----------



## Amberfre (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful Horse!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Awh shucks guys! I need some nice ones of me and her together, especially if she sells soon so will keep this page updated


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> Awh shucks guys! I need some nice ones of me and her together, especially if she sells soon so will keep this page updated


Please do!! I love seeing pictures of your great big gorgeous girl!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

You know... I have been thinking... I WANT HER  She is so cute, and I LOVE her height! I want her... But... I live in America, and... you live in Germany?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> You know... I have been thinking... I WANT HER  She is so cute, and I LOVE her height! I want her... But... I live in America, and... you live in Germany?


 
Yep, I be in Germany 

Her height is good LOL you don't have to worry about getting pushed around by other people LOL


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Yep, I be in Germany
> 
> Her height is good LOL you don't have to worry about getting pushed around by other people LOL


She would tower above my little 14.2 pony, :lol: Yup, she is quite a height! What breed is she? (Sorry, you have probably been asked this a ton)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL no problems.. she's a Westfalen


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Aw Duffy! 
Sophie, I'll send you my midget 15.2hh Sphiggi (he's branded hannoverian too, so good deal ) and you send me your giant Duffy. I'm hoping to encourage Billy to grow higher if I put an 18hh mare in with him rather than a 15.2hh gelding haha


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahahahaha or you just cut off parts of her legs?

I just can't believe the difference in her! She's changed so much!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Loooove the new pictures  She's so lovely.. I can get over how cute her ears are!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahahaha EVERYONE says about her ears.. they are super duper long... like motorbike handles 

Will get some more riding ones this weekend in my lesson hopefully!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I know you have been looking around for a new horse. But why exactly? She is gorgeous  Some lucky person is gonna get her! 

But ****! She must eat you out of house and home! 

My gelding is only 16.2hh - 16.3hh and I am constantly looking for a mounting block or bank to climb on! I have had a spinal fracture and I have 7 pins and a plate through my left leg just below the knee so I battle! my previous leased horse was 17hh + and was so green and never stood by a mounting block so I decided one day to hell with this im climbing on from the ground...foot in stirrup...she took off at a trot! Im only 5 foot 3! ha ha! I wasn't amused and My BO sat on top of her normal sized horse sobbing from laughter! I dont know how you do it!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

She is too big for me.. I need something a heck of a lot smaller.. I bought her as a project though, to bring her back to health and get her working under saddle, which she is doing very well now... but I need something that fits better.

Also, I want to do dressage, and due to her dishing our 'wertnote' points won't ever reach above a 6, and I need high 7's and 8's to win now I want to get in to this as a sport and not just riding... 

Mounting blocks are required. I'm nearly 5ft7 lol but I still feel like a pea... saying that once I'm up there, she feels completely normal!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

It feels awesome once you're up!!!!!!!

Good luck in your search


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks 

If it works out, it works out.. if it doesn't, she'll stay.. Her price is okay, I could get more but the market is so bad. She was, at one point, sold for 6k. Due to the condition I got her in, I paid 3.8 and she's up for 4.7 negotiable.


----------

